# Ubuntu Mouse Stops Working



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

I'll try to explain myself as best as I can. Today is the first time I've ever used an operating system other than Windows. I am familiar with OS X also because I've used it for long periods of time. Because of this, if you suggest a solution, please try to explain yourself more so I know exactly what to do. I would really appreciate it.

So, on to the problem. 

I downloaded Ubuntu 10.10 today and wrote it onto a CD. I booted it and went into the OS to try it and see if I would like to install it. I could use my wireless mouse and keyboard fine for a minute or two. Then, my mouse would fail completely, with no response whatsoever. My keyboard was still working fine.

However, I decided to install the OS to see if that fixed it. I used the Wubi method (it came with the 10.10 Desktop Download) to install it so I could decide which OS to boot, and I wouldn't lose all my data.

But the problem did not go away. I even tried to use a wired mouse. It would still fail after a minute or two of use. The red light at the bottom of the mouse stayed on, and the only solution was a reboot. Replugging did not work. 

I really need some help with this because I really want to use Ubuntu. Does anyone have any solutions?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

If you shut down your computer and plug in a keyboard and mouse what happens, are you able to use them or does it still fail?

Also what are you make and model of the wireless keyboard and mouse, and how do they connect.

Cheers!


----------



## Zerdus (Sep 6, 2009)

wmorri said:


> Hi,
> 
> If you shut down your computer and plug in a keyboard and mouse what happens, are you able to use them or does it still fail?
> 
> ...


I don't have a wired keyboard, just a wired mouse. And when I use the wired mouse, the same problem occurs.

My wireless keyboard is a "Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 1000 Model 1356" and my wireless mouse is a "Microsoft Wireless Optical Mouse 2000 Model 1067". They came as one keyboard + mouse combo and they connect using a "Microsoft Wireless Desktop Receiver 3.1 Model 1028". 

Here is a link: Microsoft Wireless Media Desktop 1000 Review - Keyboards - CNET Reviews


----------



## saiftynet (Feb 3, 2011)

This may be because of a hardware issue that affects USB mice...
try this fix
How to fix USB stops working problem in Ubuntu | Ubuntu Geek


----------

